# Meet Baby Ryli!!!



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

So moms dogs had an oops litter ... And after waiting 4+ years to have a dog of my own I got pick of the litter. 

Ryli is half Toy fox terrier and half Shih tsu poodle. 

Mom and Dad









Ryli relaxing as usual ( They tell me I have the most chill pup EVER ) 





































I think he likes me



























Goofiness runs in the family


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I want that puppy now lol. You chose the right one of the litter.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I forgot to post the whole litter ... 4 boys and a girl ...


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg theyre sooo cute. I love how they all have different colors and patterns. Amazing!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Puppies....PUPPIES...EEEEEEEEEE!!! *dies of cute overload*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

lol ... Sadly he has to be fostered until we move but I am so in love with my little man <3 

I also have videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVT5Uk-iOno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0p8rcGO1Co

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjOo1IGX54I


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

So Cute!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------

